# 64 Pattern Webbing



## Jim1348 (1 Mar 2013)

Need a bit of help here. I'm a writer of military mystery fiction. Can anyone tell me when the Infantry units actually rec'd the 64 pattern webbing? I was in the Black Watch Depot in 66 and we were using the older web gear for basic training.

Appreciate all comments regarding webbing of the mid 60s.

Jim


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Mar 2013)

No. 

I've just managed to forget about it and the psychotherapist says I'll have a relapse if you make me tell you.  ;D


----------



## Blackadder1916 (1 Mar 2013)

This site is usually accurate concerning Canadian uniforms and equipment.

http://mpmuseum.org/index3.html


> . . . . . WE'64 was not widely issued to the Regular Force until 1966 - 67 and was not issued to the Reserves until the late 1970s. . . . .


----------



## 57Chevy (1 Mar 2013)

Jim1348 said:
			
		

> Appreciate all comments regarding webbing of the mid 60s.



Topic: 64 Pattern Web Gear >>>>>> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/38292.0


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Mar 2013)

Try also the site and forum at: http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/


----------



## Chispa (3 Mar 2013)

When I served with "The Ladies" of Montreal, starting in 77. I was issued the CF. 64 Pattern webbing, however had US gear
found it superior to CF. So U were wearing the 51?








The Canadian Provost Corps
1946 - 1968

Canadian Web Equipment 1964 Pattern

http://mpmuseum.org/postwarequipment2.html


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Mar 2013)

Joined the reserves late 76/early77 and was using 51 pattern till about 1980, we started seeing 64 pattern, but never enough of it and only limited items. Then in 84 we started getting 82 pattern. this was in Vancouver.


----------



## AlDazz (13 May 2019)

The 64 pattern was a joke as far as anything a soldier needed.  The failure to include ammunition pouches of any kind suggests it was designed by the same gang that came up with the unification CF uniform. Gun tape and locking wire was the norm to keep it together.  How could so many hard earned lessons from WW1 and 2 be ignored.


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 May 2019)

AlDazz said:
			
		

> The 64 pattern was a joke as far as anything a soldier needed.  The failure to include ammunition pouches of any kind suggests it was designed by the same gang that came up with the unification CF uniform. Gun tape and locking wire was the norm to keep it together.  How could so many hard earned lessons from WW1 and 2 be ignored.



You were supposed to carry all your mags in your combat shirt, where they could bang against your hips and injure you, especially if you did any kind of fire and manoeuvre.


----------



## FJAG (13 May 2019)

I transferred from the Reserves to the Reg F in the summer of 1969 at which time my southern Ontario Res unit was still using the bush/battledress uniforms and 51 pattern webbing while the regular force was uniformly in combats and 64 pattern web gear. One thing was that 51 pattern basic pouches seemed to hang on for a while for use as C2 magazine pouches because everyone universally hated the C2 magazine chest rig. (the "mag bra"; an idea just as bad as the six C1 magazine slots/sleeves built into our combat shirts)

One point that many may not recall: the 64 pattern (even the mag pockets in the combats) was designed specifically to be particularly austere to make it easy to use for APC borne infantry. It was easier to mount/dismount and operate inside the tracks and never meant to be a major load bearing component. The theory was that on the modern battlefield (possibly nuclear) we would remain within our armoured vehicles much of the time and dismount to fight only briefly.

 :warstory:


----------



## Rifleman62 (13 May 2019)

I smoked a pipe in those days and found the upper mag pockets perfect to hold a pouch of pipe tobacco and a pipe.


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 May 2019)

FJAG said:
			
		

> I transferred from the Reserves to the Reg F in the summer of 1969 at which time my southern Ontario Res unit was still using the bush/battledress uniforms and 51 pattern webbing while the regular force was uniformly in combats and 64 pattern web gear. One thing was that 51 pattern basic pouches seemed to hang on for a while for use as C2 magazine pouches because everyone universally hated the C2 magazine chest rig. (the "mag bra"; an idea just as bad as the six C1 magazine slots/sleeves built into our combat shirts)
> 
> One point that many may not recall: the 64 pattern (even the mag pockets in the combats) was designed specifically to be particularly austere to make it easy to use for APC borne infantry. It was easier to mount/dismount and operate inside the tracks and never meant to be a major load bearing component. The theory was that on the modern battlefield (possibly nuclear) we would remain within our armoured vehicles much of the time and dismount to fight only briefly.
> 
> :warstory:



I assume that they thought it would be so brief a trip outside the APC, no one would get wet (which causes the webbing to disintegrate) either...


----------



## Rifleman62 (13 May 2019)

Rain Jacket?? We bought them in Germany circ 1968. No issue rain jacket for years.



> .....which causes the webbing to disintegrate....   Issue insect repellent. Imagine what it does to your skin.


----------



## FJAG (13 May 2019)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> I smoked a pipe in those days and found the upper mag pockets perfect to hold a pouch of pipe tobacco and a pipe.



The lower mag pockets held what I always considered the "Three essential B's" on exercise in Germany: Bier, Bockwurst and Broetchen.

 ;D


----------



## mariomike (13 May 2019)

FJAG said:
			
		

> The lower mag pockets held what I always considered the "Three essential B's" on exercise in Germany: Bier, Bockwurst and Broetchen.
> 
> ;D



"You can always tell an old soldier by the inside of his holsters and cartridge boxes. The young ones carry pistols and cartridges; the old ones, grub.

George Bernard Shaw.


----------



## FJAG (20 May 2019)

Jim1348 said:
			
		

> Need a bit of help here. I'm a writer of military mystery fiction. Can anyone tell me when the Infantry units actually rec'd the 64 pattern webbing? I was in the Black Watch Depot in 66 and we were using the older web gear for basic training.
> 
> Appreciate all comments regarding webbing of the mid 60s.
> 
> Jim



Just an add-om to the original question.

There is a web site that shows numerous pictures of 4 CMBG in Germany and quite interestingly there are a number of photos from ca 1964 some of which show troops still in battle dress with 51 pattern webbing and others with troops wearing combats as early as ca 1962 and 51 pattern webbing as late as ca 1965.

http://silverhawkauthor.com/4-canadian-mechanized-brigade-group-canadian-forces-europe_366.html

 :cheers:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 May 2019)

In the Reserves we still had 51 pattern till the 82 came along as the 64 was never really issued to us, just bits and pieces came. Nothing like showing for an inspection in battle dress with a proper 51 pattern rig when all the Reg force guys have 64pattern. The WO I think had a tear in his eye.  ;D


----------

